# Tune In Alert Tara Llanes on Access Hollywood 12/26



## brownsyeti (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello,
My name is George Brown and I am a senior AVID editor on NBC's "Access Hollywood" and I ride a mountain bike. I was heartbroken to hear about famed racer Tara Llnaes who crashed and became paralyzed back in September. I wanted to help Tara so I pitched her story to my show. They said yes! Through the help of my LBS, Simi Cycling Center, I was put in touch with Giant Bicycles whom Tara rode for. It turned out that the contact at Giant was also a fellow colleague from CBS's "Day and Date", a show I worked on in the '90s. Small world? It all worked out and now it's time to share.

On Wednesday December 26th at 7:30 on KNBC Channel 4 you can see what we accomplished to help tell Tara's story to a wider audience to help her recover. The segment will be available on the web after it airs. Please tune in to Access Hollywood and see a story you would not normally see on our show. A story about a wonderful and inspirational woman who is fighting back to get onto her bike once again.

Credits:

Executive Producer Rob K. Silverstein

Reported by Maria Menounos

Field Produced and Written by Buddy Singer

Co-Produced and Edited by George D. Brown III

See you all out on the trails.

Sincerely,

George D. Brown III

http://www.tarallanesroadtorecovery.com

http://www.tarallanesracing.com

www.accesshollywood.com

Tara Llanes to be Featured on Access Hollywood Series of Inspirational Stories
12.17.07 
Newbury Park, CA

Pro mountain bike racer and Giant for Women Ride Society leader Tara Llanes is to be featured on the television program, "Access Hollywood." The segment about Tara is scheduled to air on the nationally-syndicated television show on Wednesday December 26, 2007.

A former X-games and US National Champion and a World Cup medalist, Tara has been a fixture on the MTB racing scene for many years. She was seriously injured in a crash during the Jeep King of the Mountain finale at Beaver Creek Resort in Colorado on September 1, 2007.

Tara was airlifted to a hospital in Denver where she underwent seven hours of surgery to her damaged spinal cord. For the past two months, she's been recovering and undergoing rehabilitation therapy at the Craig Hospital in Denver.

In early December, "Access Hollywood" reporter Maria Menounos interviewed Tara about her accident and a camera crew followed her through a day of her grueling therapy. The segment about Tara will be part of a series of inspirational stories presented during Christmas week on "Access Hollywood." A list of television stations around the United States that broadcast "Access Hollywood" can be found at: http://www.accesshollywood.com/insideaccess/wheretowatch/

ABOUT ACCESS HOLLWOOD

"Access Hollywood," currently in its 12th season in national syndication, is an entertainment newsmagazine that provides viewers with the latest showbiz news, in-depth celebrity interviews, and behind-the-scenes accounts of the most important events in Hollywood. "Access Hollywood" is produced by NBC and distributed by NBC Universal Television Distribution.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It was a good interview and it's on the website already.

http://video.accesshollywood.com/player/?id=198604


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

Great story! Sorry I missed it on television, but I'm glad it was available on the web. The piece was exceptional at actually showing the rehab activities and how difficult they can be. I'm sure everyone's thoughts are with Tara and we all appreciate the hard work of brownsyeti.


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> Great story! Sorry I missed it on television, but I'm glad it was available on the web. The piece was exceptional at actually showing the rehab activities and how difficult they can be. I'm sure everyone's thoughts are with Tara and we all appreciate the hard work of brownsyeti.


She's quality people and I think she'll be back on a bike. November 5th of last year, I smacked a tree with my head and suffered a cord injury (C4-C7). I bruised my spinal cord rather severely and was paralyzed from the neck down for about an hour and had about a month of agonizing nerve pain. Tara and I exchanged a few emails and even months later followed up and asked me how things were going. When I heard about her injury it hurt. She's strong and that video just shows how strong she is.


----------

